# 1st time Murano owner : 2014



## vmaxhp (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi all! First time owning a Nissan. I'm evaluating a 2014 Murano LE AWD with 65000 miles. This week, I'm having a pre-purchase inspection done. Anything in particular I should look out for? Any known issues with the Murano?

Thanks!
Rick


----------

